# Coaches in Central Florida



## SDXMyers (Mar 28, 2015)

Scott Barrett is a coach here in Tampa that has helped me a lot; he also coaches the Tampa Bay JOAD team. The second person I would recommend would be Danielle Edelmann she has helped my wife on several occasions. Both offer private coaching and both individuals can be reached through contacting Adventures Archery. http://www.adventuresarchery.com/


----------



## BBack (Mar 14, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.teamusa.org/USA-Archery/Coaching/Find-an-Instructor-or-Coach


----------



## BBack (Mar 14, 2013)

subconsciously said:


> http://www.teamusa.org/USA-Archery/Coaching/Find-an-Instructor-or-Coach


I would like first hand knowledge if anyone has any. Thanks for the link.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

BBack said:


> I would like first hand knowledge if anyone has any. Thanks for the link.


First hand knowledge will help you far less that you may think. A coach that is really great for me may make your skin crawl when working with him/her. Best thing to do is use the site mentioned already and give several a call. Interview them just as you would interview someone looking for a job; you're trying to establish if they may be a good fit for you with regard to goals, their achievements, their coaching style, cost, etc. 

Yes, this can be a little intimidating at first, but once you've done a couple, it becomes much easier and will be an asset to you as you progress in the sport; enabling you to comfortably speak with those top-level and pro shooters you will meet at competitions.


----------

